# tank requirments ......



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

IM 16 now and getting really interested in Cichlids. *** been interested in fish all my life. I started with Livebearers, Tetras and goldfish because of low maintenance. I got a few various african cichlids and they last just died off. I had a beautiful full sized male melanochromis auratus and was dissapointed when he died. I want to get Yellow Labrichromis and was wondering about tank requirements, I have a 15 gallon Oct and a 30 gallon but i am wondering if i should get anything larger. I know about the harder water that is needed and the tank hideout spots. I only want 3 or 4 fish and i know the size max is +/- 4 inches so i was wondering what size tanks people would think were useful. Luckily i finally am making money so i can afford a bit more.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Neither of those tanks is suitable for anything except shell dwellers and sa/ca dwarfs.

You will need a 4 foot tank, 3 foot at minimum to keep the fish you'd like to keep.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Actually, I would suggest a 75G minimum for M. auratus, preferably larger. They are one of the more aggressive of the mbuna, and I wouldn't even attempt it in less than a 4 foot tank with lots of females to each male.

Depending on the dimensions of your 30G, you might be able to keep a small group of Yellow labs in there. What is the footprint of the tank?


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

The tank is 30 1/4 x 12 x 19.

Im only 16 and i have school and work to manage, so i figured i would only have a group of 3 to 4 having only 1 male. I figured only having a few fish would make it more managable.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

With those tank dimensions you could suitable house a small group of yellow labs or some other type of smaller cichlid. Check out the vookie cutter section of the website for some suggestions on suitable species http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/c ... er_29g.php

That list has mostly lake tanganyikan cichlids but there are also some smaller malawis that would be suitable for a 30 gallon. These are the dwarf mbuna, which include the psuedotropheus saulosi (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1) and psuedotropheus demasoni (http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... php?id=849).

A four foot long tank though is really a much better solution and will give you more options. Of course bigger is always better cheaper is always better.


----------



## Athos710 (Jul 8, 2006)

bac3492 said:


> I got a few various african cichlids and they last just died off. I had a beautiful full sized male melanochromis auratus and was dissapointed when he died.


If they died off one by one, I bet I know why.... Auratus are a real terror, even in larger tanks.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Your exactly right he killed of my cobalt male and one of his females


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Glad to have the next generation of fish keepers aboard! It can be a little frustrating to have others say "Bigger Tank" when you are counting pennys just to buy the fish! But in all reality, I think it will be easier and cheaper in the long run. I recommend saving up and keeping an eye on "Craigslist", there will be a 4' tank at a decent price eventually. Here is a link for it in Mass. but you know your actual location better than I. http://geo.craigslist.org/iso/us/ma
If you can't wait (excitied) you could set up your 30 with small juvie Yellow Labs, get some experiance under your belt, put together a "want" list and in a year or so get the larger tank... and more fish... and later another tank.... and then another!


----------



## JenTN (Jan 11, 2008)

Ditto the last post. I ended up getting lucky- a friend of my sister sold her his setup after he got out- then she ended up not using it and sold it to me (she had planned on getting bearded dragons but didn't). I got a great 55g plus a wrought iron stan for $40. The only things I had to purchase was filtration, rocks (went with cheap rocks at Home Depot and washed them really well) and heater. I went ahead and got new lights since they hadn't been used in a while. Check around at garage sales, etc. Most people who get tired of the fish or want out of the hobby are looking to have someone take that large tank off their hands- it's usually just taking up space


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I will look around but i really dont have the cash to go out and buy a really expensive/new tank. I was lucky to have an aunt who for many years bought me aquarium supplies to use. Thanks for everyones input.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

bac3492 said:


> I will look around but *i really dont have the cash to go out and buy a really expensive/new tank.* I was lucky to have an aunt who for many years bought me aquarium supplies to use. Thanks for everyones input.


We are trying to let you know you don't have to. There are plenty of ways to enjoy the hobby without big $. I got my 4 foot tank for $40!
The "craigslist" link I gave you is used stuff like an online garage sale. And for now, you can certainly start out small with what you have :thumb:


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

Im going to use my 30 for now. A person offered to sell me a pair of Kenyi and some fry if i would like them. I am going to get a new filter but heaters im all set on. Anybody know where i could find a good deal on filters? The local aquarium stores are a complete rip off


----------



## LadyMyst (Jun 7, 2007)

Try ebay for your filters. I got 2 brand new aquaclear 110 for $85. You would pay that for one at a pet store.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Kenyi are not much better than auratus when it comes to their aggression and get fairly large and would work better in a 75 gallon. They also should not be kept as a pair, niether should any african cichlid that I can think of at the moment.

As far as a good deal, the local chain stores in the north shore offer complete set ups that include everything at fairly reasonable prices, a 55 gallon cost me less than 200$ which is a pretty good deal considering what I have seen smaller used tanks selling for on craigslist.

Aside from internet sources, you could also check the local paper's ad sections for people selling fish tanks. Maybe the globe, or some regional paper depending on where you live, eagle tribune perhaps. You could also try placing an ad in the trading post. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/tradingpost/

I believe there are also some clubs in our state which might have auctions or meetings where people may want to help out a young new member with getting a filter.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Hey, I forgot all about *http://www.freecycle.org* I know you can afford it when you find find one listed there cuz everthing listed is FREE! You will need to register on there and have a "Yahoo" mail account but it's only "people who are giving (& getting) stuff for free in their own towns. It's all about reuse and keeping good stuff out of landfills". Do your search of "offer" for tanks, fish tanks, aquarium, etc. or you could also post your own "wanted" item.
For example I took my own advise and just went and checked it out since I haven't been there in a while, I missed out on...
OFFER: 55 Gallon Fish Tank 
55 gallon fish tank complete set up with stand, pump, bubbler, plants, rocks etc. Kids are no longer interested, and mom is tired of taking care of it! Please pick up ASAP


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Yep, I highly recommend Freecycle.org. I got a real nice 29g.tank, stand, hood, light, filter, gravel, and rocks for FREE off of that site.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

The Saulosi also caught my eye. Would those be good tankmates for Kenyi? They are really pretty fish and come from the same area. I figured water conditions would be the same for both. They do not grow as large as kenyi but i have heard that they should only be with fish that are larger than they are. What have peoples experiences been with these fish. Also if you know of any breeders in the southern mass area i would appreciate it. Im really starting to lose faith in my local LFS. They overcharge and do not care well for their cichlids.


----------

